# KB Book of the Day: Hidden Conflict: Tales from Lost Voices in Battle



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Announcing a fantastic book coming in January, 2010! Published by Cheyenne Publishing and Bristlecone Pine Press. *Hidden Conflict: Tales from Lost Voices in Battle*, is an anthology of four novellas covering three centuries of love between men in the military.

The stories:

*Blessed Isle* by Alex Beecroft
1790 British Age of Sail
While on shore leave in Rio de Janeiro, a captain has fallen in love with his lieutenant. En route to Australia, prisoners mutiny and the two men escape in one of the ship's boats; only to encounter even greater perils. . . .

*Not to Reason Why *by Mark R. Probst
1876 US Cavalry
A corporal in the 7th Cavalry stationed at Fort Lincoln has, for years, been smitten with a sergeant who is also his best buddy. Their lives are changed when Custer leads them on an expedition to round up renegade Sioux tribes.

*No Darkness* by Jordan Taylor
1915 British WWI
Lieutenant Darnell and Private Fisher are trapped in a root cellar after an unexpected shelling behind the trenches in WWI. While the men struggle to survive and escape their dark tomb, they form a bond neither expected.

*Our One and Only* by E. N. Holland
1944 US WWII and aftermath
What happens when one must grieve in private? That is what Philip is forced to do when his closest friend-and lover-is killed in France during the second round of D-Day. The story covers a forty year arc as Philip works to understand and accept his grief.

(In case anyone is wondering, I am writing as E. N. Holland.)

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

We have the cover art, too. I just love the way this came out...


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Oooh, exciting! And I hear that E. N. Holland is a great writer (okay so maybe I did some proofreading...). 

Looking forward to this one. Bristlecone Pine Press is becoming a powerhouse in gay literature!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Oooh, exciting! And I hear that E. N. Holland is a great writer (okay so maybe I did some proofreading...).
> 
> Looking forward to this one. Bristlecone Pine Press is becoming a powerhouse in gay literature!


Hahahahah, thank you. Powerhouse...LOL

It's fun to do this collaboratively with Cheyenne. I'll be able to give print copies to all my non-Kindle owning friends.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am so excited. This book will be coming out six weeks sooner than we expected with a release date on Veteran's Day, in honor all who have given their lives in service. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The print version of Hidden Conflict is available now. The ebook version should be available soon...I hope by November 1st.



We have our first review, five stars from Victor J. Banis. I am so thrilled with this!

"A terrific quartet of beautifully realized stories exploring hidden loves and secret desires, set against backdrops of war and violence. And, as the blurb says, each told in unique voices."

To read the whole review:

http://www.amazon.com/Hidden-Conflict-Tales-Voices-Battle/dp/0979777380/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1256742025&sr=1-5

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The ebook version of Hidden Conflict is available now, at OmniLit and All Romance Ebooks. Both sites sell the prc version which will work on the Kindle, no problem. They will even email it to your Kindle so just like Whispernet. The "real" Kindle version at Amazon is in process and I hope will be live in a few days.

To buy at OmniLit:

http://www.omnilit.com/product-hiddenconflicttalesfromlostvoicesinbattle-364355-145.html

To buy at All Romance:

http://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-hiddenconflicttalesfromlostvoicesinbattle-364355-145.html

Here's the complete description of the four novellas in the anthology:

_Hidden Conflict presents four novellas that tell the experiences of gay military men, their families and friends, during times of conflict and war. Each story presents a unique voice at a distinct time in history._

*Blessed Isle* by Alex Beecroft
1790 British Age of Sail

Blessed Isle is the long-lost diary of Captain Harry Thompson, recently discovered in a dusty safe deposit box and faithfully reproduced in Hidden Conflict. Thompson wrote his diary entries at night and in the morning, his lover and former lieutenant, Garnet Littleton, would add his thoughts and commentary. Thus, Blessed Isle is a dialog between the two men, telling the story of the ill-fated voyage of the HMS Banshee, its mutiny, their escape, and ultimately, how they overcame all odds to build a life together in Rio de Janeiro.

*Not to Reason Why* by Mark R. Probst
1876 US Cavalry

Corporal Brett Price is tired of being a soldier, tired of endless expeditions against the Lakota and Sioux, and tired of hiding his deep love for his friend and sergeant, Dermot Kerrigan. Unfortunately, as a member of the 7th Cavalry stationed at Fort Lincoln, North Dakota, there is little he can do to change his present situation; his love for Dermot is particularly distressing because Dermot is married and devoted to his wife, Sarah. Their commanding officer, Lt. Colonel George Armstrong Custer, has been relentless in rounding up the various Native American tribes of the western plains and forcing them off their lands to designated reservations. These battles between love and loyalty, duty and honor, with one of the most horrific battles ever fought on American soil as its backdrop, is the story that is told in Not to Reason Why.

*No Darkness* by Jordan Taylor
1915 World War I Western Front

When Lieutenant Darnell and Private Fisher are trapped in a root cellar after being shelled behind the trenches on the Western Front, they struggle to survive and escape their black tomb. Strangers to one another, the days and nights underground in pitch darkness bring them
together as they share stories of their upbringing. While their lives hang in the balance, they find refuge through the growing bond between them that neither expected.

*Our One and Only* by E.N. Holland
1944 US World War II and aftermath

What happens when one must grieve in private? That is what Philip Cormier is forced to do when his closest friend and lover, Eddie Fiske, is killed in France during the second round of D-Day in September 1944. The story covers a forty year arc, told in decade-long intervals, that chronicle Philip's loss, his life without Eddie, and ultimately, the acceptance and resolution of his grief. Most importantly, it demonstrates the healing power of love that can be found in unexpected places and ways.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh, Leslie - A Victor Banis review. Whoot! Whoot! How will I ever top that? I try.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Oh, Leslie - A Victor Banis review. Whoot! Whoot! How will I ever top that? I try.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Thank you, Ed. I can't wait to hear what you think of it!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am very, very pleased to announce that Hidden Conflict is available in the Amazon Kindle store, ready for immediate download via Whispernet.











Enjoy!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

A very beautiful trailer to introduce you to Hidden Conflict: Tales from Lost Voices in Battle


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I was very happy with this review from Vulpes Libris, posted yesterday:

http://vulpeslibris.wordpress.com/2009/11/07/hidden-conflict-the-highs-and-lows-of-historical-glbt-war-fiction/


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hidden Conflict has a very good review from Wave at reviewsbyjessewave, found here:

http://www.reviewsbyjessewave.com/?p=11012#more-11012

In addition, there was a contest for a free giveaway. Tish was a winner and read the book in one fell swoop, then posted this:

I have just finished this book. It was really really good. I am somewhat emotional after reading all stories in one go. Maybe I should have tried for one a day. I would have to say that E N Holland's story was the one that moved me the most. But then I am an old romantic at heart and believe in everlasting love.

Try this book&#8230; you won't be disappointed. It is completely different from anything on the market as it is about love. Not sex&#8230;

Men do love and love deeply. I wish all men would admit it&#8230; being in love is a joyous, painful, confusing exprience and it was nice to see it well written in a quiet and wonderous way. This is not a happy book but it does leave you with a sense of happiness.

Thanks, Tish!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Another very positive review of Hidden Conflict. Thanks to Wayne Courtois for his insight!

http://blog.outinprint.net/2010/01/24/hidden-conflict-by-alex-beecroft-mark-r-probst-jordan-taylor-and-e-n-holland-cheyenne-publishing.aspx?results=1#SurveyResultsChart


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Very good review, leslie and mind proviking as I am about to launch Three novellas in an Omnibus and might jsut call them "short novels."  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Very good review, leslie and mind proviking as I am about to launch Three novellas in an Omnibus and might jsut call them "short novels."
> 
> Ed Patterson


Yes, that was an interesting comment, wasn't it?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am absolutely thrilled with this wonderful review for *Hidden Conflict* from the Historical Novel Society:

http://historicalnovelsociety.org/hnr-online.htm

"Cheyenne Publishing and Bristlecone Pine Press have combined forces to bring out a four-part anthology of that rarest of rare birds: the historical short story. You hardly ever see the form, for obvious reasons: by the time you've got your readers up to speed on what a Roundhead is, your page count is up. So it's high praise indeed that the four stories in Hidden Conflict work so well."


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Another good review for *Hidden Conflict*, this one from the Midwest Book Review:

http://www.midwestbookreview.com/sbw/feb_10.htm#Biography

_Dedication to one's country may not overcome a dedication to one's love...."Hidden Conflict" is an intriguing exploration of homosexuality and the military, highly recommended._

L


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to welcome Hidden Conflict as our next KB Book of the Day!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks, Harvey!

In honor of *Hidden Conflict* being the book of the day, the price has been lowered to $2.99. I hope folks will take a moment to check it out. I am very proud of this book.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

While it might not be the biggest selling book of the day, three copies of *Hidden Conflict* have been purchased today. Thanks to whoever you are for your interest and support!

L


----------

